# Need advice about starting a squat



## Vagrant Son (Oct 22, 2018)

Im staying in nyc. There are currently 6 people staying here but only 3 are on the lease. We got an eviction notice a few days ago. Myself and the two others that aren't on the lease plan to squat it out. 
Any advice moving forward would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 22, 2018)

according to google in nyc if you are still in the home for 30 days after the eviction notice then you have squatters rights to the home in which case the landlord will most likely have to file some court papers to have you removed. but eventually (probably like 2-3 months tops) you will be removed from the home by the police.

generally i dont recommend squatting somewhere where the landlord is aware of whats going on. but basically if you arnt removed by the cops before 30 days is up you could possibly have the place for another 2-3 months. keep in mind if the landlord looks at his place 1 day after everyone is supposed to be out (say to change the locks or make sure the place isnt trashed) and you and yer buddy are still hanging out there, he will most likely call the cops on you and have you charged with trespassing. remember before 30 days are up you have no squatters rights therefor no right to still be in the home, so yer one visit from the landlord away from being boned. best of luck though.


----------



## Object (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm not sure but here's a song to cure the doubts! 
_Link: https://youtu.be/AkEbyhQeMII_​
From the original hippie movement and social awareness of mass genocide!


----------



## Jackthereaper (Nov 1, 2018)

Vagrant Son said:


> Im staying in nyc. There are currently 6 people staying here but only 3 are on the lease. We got an eviction notice a few days ago. Myself and the two others that aren't on the lease plan to squat it out.
> Any advice moving forward would be greatly appreciated.


Honestly if you are planning on trying to squat the place you need to be certain it wont be inhabited by another person for a bit. I usually bust a few water pipes or cut all electrical cables etc. gotta make sure its gonna be a few weeks MIN till its rented again. Then leave yourself a non obvious way back in. Then you have a few months of stealth night squats. But dont expect much more than that in nyc.

Water damage can take many months to fully clean up from. I stayed in a spot as a youngster that had just that and i got 6 months overwinter sleeping in the place


----------

